# Friday Pics



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I fished my daughter last weekend while Mom was busy. We had a friggin' blast!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

My lil buddy that hung out yesterday for about an hour. Brought good cam today to hopefully get better shots 








Ready for action


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Was sent to me. Thought I would share it here.





The picture I wanted to get, I could not. 6 point buck standing at my mailbox while I'm getting the mail. 5 feet from me. Only picture I have is in my head.:texasflag


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I made a muffler for the 1945 hunting jeep. Hehe


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

are you going to sell it for 1.6 million dollars?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aggie game Saturday
West Texas all week.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

for those of you who dont know this is what a kidney stone looks like passed it yesterday.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

She was a fast machine...she kept her motor clean...:dance: Not a drop of water on the motor either...Dampen an old towel with water, then hit it pretty good with Simple Green, & get to wiping. Final application with Windex. Still looks pretty good @ 2.5 years. Mama was happy!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska pics*

This is probably one of the last groups of Alaska pics I will post. That means I need to go back soon. 

The 1st pic is a group of folks fishing from a bridge. According to them, it's the only bridge in Alaska you can legally fish from.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> for those of you who dont know this is what a kidney stone looks like passed it yesterday.


GROSS....Coool and OUCH!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday was a good day!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Still waiting to hear what this fox has to say 







Ready to roll


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

VMFAT 101 F/A 18 B model, restored with Medal of Honor commemorative paint scheme came by yesterday on a gas and go, so I got the Ops guy to run me down there real quick.













Zach Falzon works at the FBO and gets super good pics:


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

a few from opening weekend...watching and sippin'...good times. The star trails is my first ever attempt...so much to learn about this!!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

New rods that my daughter's bf made for me. Pictures really don't do justice...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Yesterday was a good day!


Ugh, glad I didn't have to clean that gut shot doe lol.

Here's a picture that I found of my Grandfather, two of his brothers and a brother in law after a duck hunt.

TH


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Me, the woman, and the kiddos


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

*Family portrait session*

Family Portrait Session


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Ugh, glad I didn't have to clean that gut shot doe lol.

^^^ I was thinking that too...lol


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## H-town Pipelayer (Sep 17, 2013)

My solution to all problems presented to me this Friday.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I will play today! TGIF! My first weekend off from football!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The first 5 pics were made from 2 Feech Stuffed Flounda

Flounda Ceveeche

Redfeech Bouillabaisse

Flounda Feech Cakes

Coq au Vin ( Cheeken veggies wine ) stew

Lamb Chili - Blue Cornmeal Muffins, Avocado Relish and a Three Tomato Salsa


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

damnit dave.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Island time
morning sunrise
crossfit veterans day WOD's
baby tarantella?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sharing lunch with Molly....:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Ugh, glad I didn't have to clean that gut shot doe lol.
> 
> Here's a picture that I found of my Grandfather, two of his brothers and a brother in law after a duck hunt.
> 
> TH


That's a great old pic Martin!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1. Guilty

2. Guilty


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Rat Rods and this car stole my heart!! Sorry for so many pics but the car was just 2Cool to get it all in one picture.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Coronation trout...










Red emperor


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not a huge rat rod fan, but that guy is pretty creative.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

One last pic ... he hung drive in speakers on the top.  And you can see the back of the seats too.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Water in Barton Creek (Austin)*

There is finally water in Barton Creek at the Green Belt trails. This is at the rock climbing wall. This place is a hidden treasure in Austin. Great place for a family hike or swim.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

My girlfriend just started shooting last year and decided she wanted to try a little hunting this year. She did great! She was excited but I think I was more excited than she was!








My daughter won Character of the Month at school. Very proud of her!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> This is probably one of the last groups of Alaska pics I will post. That means I need to go back soon.
> 
> The 1st pic is a group of folks fishing from a bridge. According to them, it's the only bridge in Alaska you can legally fish from.


Absolutely Beautiful! Gotta get these boys out of college first before I can make that trip. PM Sent w/ questions.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Family*

Wifey and Alejandro when he came back from Army basic training

Daniel and Christian w/Chris' Grand Champ Steer

Christian with his first bowfished gar

Daniel and his Maltese puppy

Alfonso with his PB speck

I'm not in any pics cause I'm too ugly!!LOL!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Danbury Fire Sunset*

Took this awesome pic yesterday evening.


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

Jungle fowl hunt.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

spirit said:


> I love Rat Rods and this car stole my heart!! Sorry for so many pics but the car was just 2Cool to get it all in one picture.


He had an interesting theft deterrent system...he would remove the steering wheel and take it with him. haha!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got back from Cabo Monday. Knocked a couple things off the bucket list, billfish and swimming with whale sharks.

1. Pacific striped marlin - C&R
2. Our resort - Sandos Finisterra
3. Girlfriend snorkeling with whale shark in La Paz
4. Whale shark up close
5. Following whale shark 
6. Hotel California in Todos Santos


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

*6 wheel Toyota Truck*

Ever see a 6 wheel Toyota! It also looked like both rear axels had a differential and a drive shaft.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Been getting a little shop time in. Been making some acorn birdhouses for a friend. Finished them up and did this bird condo.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ben Arnett flanked by his folks, signing his letter of intent to play college golf at U of H I've coached Ben since he was 8, proud coach on the top left


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> Jungle fowl hunt.


Someone was at a swim meet.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

quackersmacker said:


> 6. Hotel California in Todos Santos


Y'all look like your unsure if the person taking the picture is gonna steal the camera


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Short bill spearfish with a transparent dorsal!!



















For you Alaska fishermen, yelloweye rockfish!!










Tigerfish !!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Last months "Friday Pics" ?????????? What's up with this?


----------

